# صيانة معدات الحفر



## fantom (23 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخواني 
الرجاء ممن لدية عناوين شركات موثوق بها متخصصة في فحص انابيب الحفر باحدث التقنيات ان يزودني بها ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والامتنان
ولي طلب اخر اذا حد يعرف شركة او معهد او جامعة تعطي شهادة خبرة في فحص معدات وانابيب الحفر بالاجهزة الحديثه ان يبلغنى عنها جزاكم الله خير
مهندس اسامه *:10:


----------



## faerrd (20 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز وجد النت لتشهسل امور عده ومنها هذه المواقع والمعرفه فيما بيننا ولكن بخصوص الاتصال يكون الامر اصعب بكثير وايضا لماذا اتصل عليك ارجوا التوضيح او ابتعد عن الموقع لا نه انت لا تحب للا خرين شى اكيد لنفسك ولك الشكر


----------

